# Grumman XP-50



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

*Grumman XP-50 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2016)

Maybe I should build this for the twin engine build....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)

Rather for the Prototype GB I would say.

The Grumman XP-50 engine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)

And a couple of shots more ... the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Nov 26, 2016)

What is your source for these photos? I recognize many and those were taken from official U.S. Archives, and the originals taken by both the U.S. Navy and Grumman. 

I wish people posting photos would always make an accreditation for their source. Not necessarily here, but much too often you see people claiming a copyright for photos which are actually in the Public Domain.

NoG


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)

Just used the net and Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 29, 2019)

model

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 29, 2019)

he Grumman XP-50 was a land-based development of the shipboard F5F-1 Skyrocket fighter. The Army Air Corps placed an order for a prototype on 25 November 1939 designating it XP-50. During testing in May 1941, the XP-50 prototype was lost in a turbo-supercharger explosion that destroyed the aircraft. The test pilot bailed out while the XP-50 plunged into Smithtown Bay in Long Island Sound
This model was tested at LaRC in September 1940.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2019)

*Grumman XP-50 Mockup*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## jmcalli2 (Dec 28, 2020)

Does anyone have any information about the turbo installations?

Thanks.


----------

